# Attention!!!! Flat pedal shoes for big feet! Size 14 and up!



## Tacsavage (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I've been on the search for size 16 flat pedal shoes for years. Recently I have contacted Steven Caro the owner of SCg shoes. I explained to him about the complete void of larger size flat pedal MTB shoes. He is wanting to find out how many riders out there would be interested in size 14-16 and even possibly a size 17. He said it is very costly tooling for these larger sizes, and from a cost vs sales standpoint wants to make sure it is a smart business action since they are a small company.

So if you would be interested, please post up and tell me your size so we can get some numbers. Hopefully this will help some of our big foot brethren!

Here is their company, check them out! 
Link: https://www.scgshoeco.com/

Thank you,
Dustin Mabe


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Size 18...would love some real flat pedal shoes. I’ve had to do the resoling thing in the past....


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

I could use a pair of size 14 shoes.


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

Size 14 as well - I've been ripping Five Ten a new one since they never have them in stock these days since Adidas fully took over - sucks


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

I would be ,,im a size 16...…..I know like 3 more 3 riders with our problem as well


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Size 15 guy here. I use low hiking shoes, stiff sole and durable, look at some from Keen, they do up to size 16.


----------



## Big_Mike (May 28, 2018)

Yes, I'm interested. Size 14 wide and my son is a size 16.


----------



## big_stoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Size 14 here. Curious to know how many of a certain size make it cost effective.


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

17 here and interested


----------



## Frogeron (Jan 22, 2018)

15 here been wearing 5-10's


----------



## lesburn (Aug 7, 2004)

I would definately snap up a pair of UK15.


----------



## lunacity360 (Dec 7, 2018)

I wear Giro riddance mid size 50. Couldn’t find any other mtb flat shoes over US 14. I wear a size 15 normally and the Giros fit great.


----------



## Tacsavage (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the reply’s. I’ll send Steve at SCg shoes this link. Hopefully he can justify the cost of tooling to be the only manufacturer to provide these larger sizes.


----------



## BigBran (Mar 8, 2008)

I use these. 16 4E. They are a godsend. Stiff sole. Reinforced toe guard. Lots of traction. So lucky they even exist. Dorky company, but who cares.

https://www.rockport.com/dunham/clo...grey&cgid=dunham-styles-walking-shoes#start=1


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry I'm late, but I wear a size 15 and I'd be interested. I've been wearing Five-Tens, but like others have said it's getting VERY hard to find them. I just got a pair shipped from Jenson after waiting for 3 months on back order. I'm gonna save them for when my current pair bites the dust.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

I use a size 14 stiff soled northface hiker, worn bottoms are best. for me, cost and comfort would be a factor in a dedicated shoe. Whats the price range?


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

Same boat. Size 14 with limited choices. Wearing Merrill Moab's right now and the have crappy pedal grip. Apparently no 5-10'S for me cause I can't find 14's.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

Size 14 for me.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't help with the large shoes, I'm only a 13...

But, I've recently bought some Rockbro's flat pedals & they're massively wide!

Great for stability, not so for pedal strikes o_0

'Born to ride!'


----------



## JN29 (Jan 30, 2019)

Back in December I found a pair of 15s on JensonUSA. Just took a while to ship. They also had 14s there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

Ed1774 said:


> Same boat. Size 14 with limited choices. Wearing Merrill Moab's right now and the have crappy pedal grip. Apparently no 5-10'S for me cause I can't find 14's.





Heat said:


> Size 14 for me.


I've been hitting up their customer support and bugging them on Twitter and Facebook.

Maybe I'll step it up and start bugging Adidas execs....

It's super frustrating that they took over fully and then stopped carrying bigger sizes as well as color variety. They got rid of the rewards and closeout programs which also sucked.


----------



## Big_Mike (May 28, 2018)

Has anyone heard of or tried these?

Propét Men's Ollie Skate Shoe


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

Adidas has 9 options of 5-10 shoes on their website in a size 15.

https://www.adidasoutdoor.com/men-bike-shoes?prefn1=size&prefv1=15

I'm a 17 so I'm praying they offer at least on option in my size someday


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Not only do I need size 15, but I need a really wide shoe as well. I normally wear 15 4E.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

On a side note, if you are looking for bigger pedals to pair with those shoes check these guys out: https://pedalinginnovations.com/ I had the owner on my podcast a while back. Seems like a legit company.


----------



## Frogwood (Mar 23, 2019)

I got the 5 10 in 15 I usually wear a 15 2/4E the seem to fit pretty well


----------



## Frogwood (Mar 23, 2019)

BigART said:


> Not only do I need size 15, but I need a really wide shoe as well. I normally wear 15 4E.


I got the 5 10 in 15 I usually wear a 15 2/4E the seem to fit pretty well


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I tried a size 15 from 5.10 and they were to narrow.


----------



## SpeedyJones (Feb 17, 2013)

I would be interested in size 17!


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

Update... Awhile ago I had my LBS find me some 5-10's in size 14 and order them for me. Bad news was once they arrived they didn't fit, too short. All my other shoe's are 14 with no issues so apparently 5-10's run small. And size 15's were nowhere to be found.

I haven't been on the bike at all for the past 3 months for various reasons but today I got out for a ride using my same Merrill shoes with the same crappy pedal feel. I got home and jumped on Adidas website and low and behold I found some size 15 Freeriders so I ordered them. Hope they don't send me an email claiming they're back ordered or some crap. Fingers crossed cause I need some good flat pedal shoes.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

Just bought another pair of FiveTen Impacts from JensonUSA. I bought the last size 15 of the Impact Pro's but they had several pairs of FreeRider Pro's and FreeRiders if you don't need as much shoe. Ranged from $90 -$160. Fully worth the full $160 if you really need a size 15... 
I'm somewhat shocked to hear people are riding on Merrel Moab Ventilators.. these offer absolutely no protection. I guess its all relative to where and what you ride. Go Big!


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

Also just noticed some of the Giro Riddance Mid shoes in Eu50/ U.S. 15 available on the Giro website for $140...


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

I wear a size 16 and decided to get some Nike Metcons, because it is impossible to find anything else. I'll see how they hold up to my Stamp 3 pedals.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percivilla (Sep 30, 2019)

Narrow size 14 here. Have a pair of 510 Freeride pro's and just got a pair of Ride Concepts livewire which they now offer in 14 and 15. The Ride concepts are definitely lower volume than the 510's and fit me better. They would not be good for wide feet. 

Construction quality and pedal grip seem very similar (excellent on both) The RC's are way cheaper though. I'll probably end up ordering a second pair as it's such a pain to find shoes that fit!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Size 14 here. I bought some Bontrager Flatlines and they were too narrow and tight in the toes. Fit more like a 13 narrow. I got blisters on the tops of my toes. Everywhere I look for 5-10's in size 14, nothing. In fact almost all the flat pedal specific shoes are Out Of Stock on 14's or bigger. Or they don't make a 14. I have Vans, but I'm not a kid anymore (they're too soft) and I need support. I like stiffer shoes for climbing and descending. Still jump, but got to keep it closer to the ground these days. Anyway, we have an outlet mall near us, so I looked through about eight different stores. Vans, Nike, Converse, etc. Nothing with a grippy flat sole that was stiff enough. Then I found the Puma Clydes in the Puma outlet. $34. Sizes up to 16 at the outlet. They are wider, firm and soft flat soles.
I've been riding for 2 weeks on them now, and they work fine. Sticky enough that I have to lift my foot and reposition it on the pedal. Very comfortable, work good , cheap, perfect!

*PUMA Clyde Hardwood Metallic Basketball Shoes







*


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I found these GIRO 'Riddance MID' cycling flat shoes in a 14.5 US online














and they are way grippier that those Puma basketball shoes I've been using. Like Night and Day grippy. They have more of a boot feel than a tennis shoe, but they pedal great. Plenty of width for me too. Stoked.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

I just found a pair of Ride Concepts Livewire shoes in size 15 from the Ride Concepts website. Only $100. Worth looking at if you need a size 15... Not as stout as the Five-Ten Impacts, but those shoes may be gone for good as the website does not list anything that size anymore..


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Launch, 48 (I'm a 13.5-14 in Nike and Merrell).


----------



## smueqas (May 12, 2021)

Yes, I'm interested. use a size 14 stiff soled northface hiker, worn bottoms are best. for me.
But, I've recently bought some Rockbro's flat pedals & they're massively wide!

Great for stability, not so for pedal strikes o_0

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

BTW, Attention big footed riders!
I'm looking to give away my size 14.5 US 'Bontrager' Flatline mtb shoes. They are more like a size 12.5 -13.5 US. I wore these twice and got blisters because they too small. The second time I wore them it was muddy after a rain, that's why there is some dirt residue left on them. I cleaned them pretty good. You pay the shipping.


----------

